# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Comments >  Tapatalk not loading unread topics

## ToadPaparazzi

I have 5 different boards sync'd to my tapatalk. For some reason this forum doesn't load unread topics most of the time. Does anyone have this same problem?

-Christian

----------

